

Inventing the “Three-Finger Salute” [ctrl-alt-del] - hibrian
http://www.charlespetzold.com/blog/2010/04/Inventing-the-Three-Finger-Salute.html

======
madair
Petzold has a blog!?!! Hurray! That's the big news here for me :-)

------
terrble
A strange post. Congratulations?

